
CSS in JavaScript: The future of component based styling - __mrwhite__
https://medium.com/@JonathanZWhite/css-in-javascript-the-future-of-component-based-styling-70b161a79a32
======
perilunar
I only skimmed the article, but it reminds me a lot of JavaScript Style Sheets
(JSSS) from Netscape 4. Good Times.

------
cpburns2009
The navigation history on this page is janky. I'm not sure if it's every
heading or every section, but as you scroll down the page you get more and
more unanchored history points.

~~~
__mrwhite__
Oh that's unfortunate. That would be something the Medium engineering team
would have to handle.

